

First global antineutrino emission map highlights Earth's energy budget - atrust
http://phys.org/news/2015-09-global-antineutrino-emission-highlights-earth.html

======
gus_massa
The maps are difficult to read. IIUC, most of the dark spots are nuclear
reactors (they re highlighted in the small map at the bottom right). What is
the diffuse dark area in China?

